# fluval u3 not working :/



## geckotony (Nov 12, 2007)

i just got a new fluval u3 filter and its not working lol , ive set it up according to the instruction , put it in my fish tank and nothing is happening , the impellor isnt moving so i dont know what to do , any suggestions? thanks


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Perhaps the impeller needs a poke to get going?


----------



## scottishsany (Nov 5, 2009)

*fluval*

have you checked fuse etc failing that give it a light shake the propeller may be stuck


----------



## geckotony (Nov 12, 2007)

i played with the impellor and its working a treat! thanks people! :2thumb:


----------

